# Betrugsversuch durch email von citibank.com



## VolkerG (14 Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
soeben erhielt ich eine email, die sehr verdächtig klingt.
Sie stammt von 
Citibank [[email protected]]
ist auf englisch und fordert mich auf einem link zu folgen und dort Eingaben zu tätigen, was ich natürlich nicht getan habe.
Nun meine Frage:
Kann ich den Absender anzeigen, wegen versuchtem Betrug, wenn ja, wo?
Gruß aus Münster von Volker
Übrigens der Text mit der Mitteilung ist gar kein Text, sondern eine Bilddatei. Als ich versucht habe ihn zu kopieren, um ihn hier abzudrucken stellte ich noch weitere versteckte Zeichen und Zahlen fest.


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Oktober 2004)

Die übliche Phishing-Mail...
Interessanter wäre es, mal den kompletten Header (deine Mailaddy bitte unkenntlich machen) zu posten. Dann kann man zumindest mal rauskriegen, ob der Initiator der Mail überhaupt ermittelbar ist.

MfG
L.


----------



## Dino (14 Oktober 2004)

Das klingt nicht nur verdächtig, das dröhnt schon! Was nun genau dahintersteckt, lässt sich nur aus der Mail selbst schließen.

Anzeigen? Dieses Subjekt zu orten wird sich als schwierig bis unmöglich darstellen. Lösche den Mist und gut is'!
Die Absende-Adresse ist mit Sicherheit gefälscht. Die tatsächliche Herkunft lässt sich bis zu einem gewissen Grad aus dem Mailheader ermitteln. Nur führt das dann leider in den allermeisten Fällen ebenso ins Nirwana bzw. in Winkel dieser Welt, von denen Du vielleicht noch nicht einmal in Urlaubsprospekten gelesen hast.


----------



## sascha (14 Oktober 2004)

Hab ich auch gekriegt. klassische Fishing-Mail:



> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Received: from 172.19.20.205 (helo=mxng21.kundenserver.de)
> by mqueue.kundenserver.de with ESMTP (Nemesis),
> 
> ...


----------



## Bremsklotz (14 Oktober 2004)

Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, ist die gleiche Mail, wie ich sie hatte.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76060#76060


----------



## johinos (17 Oktober 2004)

VolkerG schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich den Absender anzeigen, wegen versuchtem Betrug, wenn ja, wo?


Sieht wohl so aus, dass das reine Zusenden der E-Mail nicht strafbar ist, auch nicht als Versuch. 

Wichtig ist, dass das betroffene Kreditinstitut von neuen Phishing-Versuchen erfährt - die Banken haben inzwischen Übung darin, damit umzugehen (siehe Link von Bremsklotz). Und auch das Anzeigen sollte man der Bank überlassen, wenn kein Schaden entstanden ist. Wenn jeder Mailempfänger selbst anzeigt, verursacht das nur eine Papierflut - verbessert wird damit nichts.


----------



## rohbau (22 Oktober 2004)

hallo volkerg,

vor ein paar wochen habe ich eine ähnliche e-mail, von der us-bank,
bekommen.

diese habe an das bka geschickt.

meine hinweise wurde an das zuständige lka weitergeleitet.

bitte deine e-mail an das lka weiterleiten, inklusive header!!!



in diesem sinne...

cu rohbau



QUELLE: LKA Stuttgart

"Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

ihr Hinweis ist jetzt letzendlich bei der hiesigen Dienststelle gelandet.

Haben sie die betreffende e-mail noch? Besonders der Header wäre von
Bedeutung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

H.. B...

Dezernat 3.3
Betrugs- und Umweltdelikte
Computer-/IuK-Kriminalität
Werastr. 28
70182 Stuttgart"


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2004)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> in diesem sinne...



_Sinndeutung:_ ...und ein jeder schiebt dem andren zu, was er nicht selbst erledigen tut.

_Soll heißen: _...völlig egal, an wen wer was sendet, die einzigen die auf dem Gebiet noch was erreichen, sind die Banken selbst!

E-Mails mit gefälschtem Header wen interessiert das schon?


----------



## godmd (24 Oktober 2004)

*Dialup-Warnung*

Was mich noch interessiert ist der Header-Eintrag: "X-RBL-Warning: dialup ...". 

So eine Phishing-Mail von der "citibank" hatte ich auch schon und diese an die Citibank weitergeleitet. Ich denke, je mehr Empfänger solcher Mails das machen, desto größer wird der Druck auf (in diesem Fall) die Bank, etwas zu unternehmen, schon allein, um sich gegen diese Flut der Mails zu wehren ... 

Jetzt habe ich gerade eine Spammail von [...e-mail-adresse...] bekommen mit der Zeile "X-RBL-Warning: (dialup.bl.kundenserver.de) This mail has been received from a dialup host." im Header. Weiß jemand, was diese X-RBL-Warnung zu bedeuten hat?

_[Mail-Adresse entfernt - siehe NuBs! Dino]_


----------

